

Clozure Common Lisp in the Mac App Store - coldtea
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clozure-cl/id489900618?mt=12

======
matthewsnyder
Since this is completely relevant I don't feel terrible at all about pimping
my essay about the Bridge between Emacs, Clozure CL, and the Apple Foundation
Framework.

<http://msnyder.info/posts/2012/05/icloud-reminders-orgmode/>

~~~
Tezro
Thanks for writing this fairly exhaustive walk through. No need to feel
terrible.

------
nicksergeant
Can we please get some variety in the word "Closure"? This is kind of getting
out of hand:

Closure (the construct)

Closure (Google's thing)

Clojure (lisp dialect)

ClojureScript (converts Clojure to JS)

Clozure CL (another lisp dialect)

Every single time I say one of these out loud, I have to explain myself. Ugh.

~~~
lennel
ClojureScript convertes a subset of clojure to google closure javascript which
then gets compiled.

~~~
chc
Is "Google Closure JavaScript" really a thing? I thought Closure operated on
normal JavaScript.

~~~
nicksergeant
Google Closure is a JavaScript library and compiler:
<https://developers.google.com/closure/> &&
<https://developers.google.com/closure/compiler>

------
draegtun
ClozureCL has been on the App store for a while now. I first downloaded it
when I came across this comment on HN a year ago -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3688043>

------
trackofalljades
Is it conceivable that one could ever play old school Abuse on a modern OS X
machine?

<http://abuse.zoy.org/>

~~~
lvh
I'm not sure if it counts as "old school" for your tastes, but you can totally
install Abuse with homebrew, apparently:

[https://github.com/homebrew/homebrew-
games/commits/master/ab...](https://github.com/homebrew/homebrew-
games/commits/master/abuse.rb)

